
Show HN: SkyAlt – Organize your work and life(source-available, self-hosted) - milansuk
https://skyalt.com/
======
ctack
Hi Milan,

Congratulations, the project looks slick.

I had a couple of questions after looking at the site. I'm a bit stuck with
how it works. How does it work? It runs locally? Where does it create and
store the "db"? Could I configure it use an external HD? Could it work on a
remote datastore on a server? I see that Linux version is coming soon - it
currently just for Windows?

How about the column types. The todo list "type" \- is that a column type that
you can manipulate and view using the Skyalt application or would it expect a
JSON list?

Many thanks and good luck with this!

~~~
milansuk
Sorry for the late answer. I don't see your email, can you send me an email? I
will give you access to the latest version.

You start by creating a project which is the folder(with other folders/files
inside) on HDD. You can store it where ever you want(external, dropbox, etc.).
By the way, there is no installation for SkyAlt, so you can have SkyAlt and
your projects on usb-drive as well.

I'll need only few days to finish the Linux version. Connect SkyAlt to remote
databases(MySql, etc.) will be released in December or early January. Today I
finished Map view(you can put addresses in the column on map), tomorrow I'm
starting to work on Charts view.

------
milansuk
Hi, author here!

A few years back, I tried to find a better way how to organize my data. I was
using mostly files & folders. My requirements were simple: Cheap(I will use it
for decades). Scale(I have a few terabytes and counting). Open-source(It must
work, If a company has gone). Private(Only I can see my data). I've made a
list of ~20 products in the space. Most of them were SaaS, some were expensive
or didn't provide scale what I needed. Out of luck, I've built one.

There are many use-cases for SkyAlt. You can write notes, organize your files,
set reminders, store recipes, build CRM and more. The most solutions on the
market have great UI, but don't care about privacy. 100% of SkyAlt code is on
Github(under Bussiness Source License), It's unlimited and self-hosted. No
lock-in. No spyware. No backdoors. No Ads. Also fast.

This is just beginning. There are plenty of things on roadmap. Linux version
is coming soon(follow my twitter).

Try it, see If there is real value for you and feel free to ask questions or
send feedback, thanks!

-Milan

